# duke traps



## beaver/otter trapper

i happen to like duke traps and dont live far from where he makes them why does know body on here like duke traps just wandering


----------



## smitty223

2 words....."cheap & junk"


----------



## adamj

:lol:


----------



## Trapper62

When Duke first started making traps they were made of very cheap material. Coni's had very poor revits (sp) and would come apart.

Duke has since reworked thier traps. I use predominately Duke 220's for **** trail sets. I use the 1.5 for **** on drowning wires, and the 1.75 has really improved in quality and is suitable for dry land sets

They had junk, got a bad name, refined do to trapper concerns and requests and unfortunately they did not get rid of the stigma from early productions!


----------



## carp_killer

cheap and junk are the only words i no to describe them


----------



## smitty223

Trapper62- you bought any of their #11's??? uke:

I did 2 years ago......they flew apart. Some of their coils still wedge the pans between the levers. I'd say they still got a ways to go............

Smitty


----------



## Trapper62

Smitty, I have not used the #11's, I don't use them in any trap brand so I cannot judge them. I only responded to Duke traps that I have personnal experience with.

I do agree, some need work. I used the Duke 330 some, but what I don't like about them is that the dog sits to tight on the trap and the triggers really need to be hit hard to fire the trap. It was a good solid trap and dispatched and held beaver very well, BUT I did not want to take the time to work them when I could by used 330's, ready to go for the same price.

I have caught numerous coyotes in the new style Duke 1.75, no pull outs and no traps blown apart. The old style Duke was comparable to the old style #2 Victor. A coyote will totally distroy those traps. My personnal trap for coyote is a #3 Montgomery dogless, but they are hard to find, second preference is the Bridger #1.65 off-set. BUT this does not stop me from buying Dukes.

Order a few #1.75 Dukes, but specifically ask for the new style, you may like them.

I guess I just have a problem with a blanket statement that they are junk, it seams unjust.


----------



## smitty223

Take a rattail file & deepen the notch on the dog. Most aren't deep enough so the trigger has to move the notch up enough to bump the dog loose from the frame. By deepening the notch on the dog, it actually allows the dog to rest ontop of the trigger.

I catch coyotes in these "old" #2 Vic (squarejaws) without problems. I swapped in #1.75 offset Vic jaws, baseplated & laminated them. They're a great coyote & fox trap after doing these mods.









I'll never spend another dollar for a Duke trap. You're certainly entitled to your opinion, and I respect that, but I'm also entitled to mine. My "blanket" statment is because Duke has sold several "turds". To me, they stold my money....they won't get a second chance.

Smitty


----------



## LAtrapper

i like em.


----------



## Trapper62

Smitty, I didn't mean any disrespect and yes we each have our own opinion.

I do little trap mod. other than center swiveling, changing out chains and night latching my traps. As I stated I would rather buy a trap ready to use than buy a trap and spend additional money and time modifying them.

Just my preference!

BTW your Victors do look like a good yote trap now, but they are not a standard #2 vic anymore!


----------



## carp_killer

i use #2 vics that i modified i base plate laminate four coil add a shock spring and center swivel tham wax and dye them and its a very nice coyote trap i have no reasoning behind this but i dont like offset jaws for anything


----------



## smitty223

Oh heck....don't worry 'bout hurtin' my feelings. After 50 years you get to be pretty thick-skinned, but I appriciate it. :wink:

I understand trap-tinkering isn't for everyone. I just happen to be one who really enjoys it, from repairing smashed-flat traps, to combining parts of a few traps to make one. lol.....I've got some traps I couldn't even tell you what they started as......would just depend on which part I was lookin' at  I buy new & used traps just to modify them, and tune them so they operate smoothly, crisply, and to their maximum potential.

Like you said, and like many things discussed here, from trap brands, wood or wire stretchers, dip or dye & wax.....it's all just personal preference.....so I can't see how anyone could be upset because someone elses isn't the same as theirs.

Smitty


----------



## carp_killer

smitty what do you put your fur up on i never asked anyone else what they used so thought i would see what you use since you have some experience i like to use wood strechers for everything except rats


----------



## smitty223

trapper_2 said:


> i like to use wood strechers for everything except rats


Great minds think alike :wink: lol, same as you. I just convinced a buddy to switch from wire to wood on his ****, he noticed a huge difference, especially in gaining size on them.

Smitty


----------



## carp_killer

the extra inch or so can make a huge difference but most people dont realize it they just think oh its only an inch


----------



## Snow Goose Killer

beaver/otter trapper said:


> i happen to like duke traps and dont live far from where he makes them why does know body on here like duke traps just wandering


I usually use victors.. thats what i would consider.. but dukes will work..


----------



## Augustus58

I have used my old Voctor n Newhouse traps for years n years & some have used since 70's with great service along with Conibear body traps. Bought a dozen Duke #O for varmints around barn and they are cheap Korean crap. You set them n they wouldn't even close when tripped. Bad materials! Bad workmanship! Bad design!
But it was my fault since I didnt check where made so like always, you buy cheap you get cheap!
All my new traps will be MB's for coyote, bobcat n mountain lion.


----------



## Snowgooser

Just from my own experience, but I run 300 #1's and 108 #1.5's for rats and have had no real issues. A moose stepped on one that didn't survive, but the rest work just fine. Tuned up they work just as well as traps 2x the price. Just my observation on those sizes.


----------

